# Echo/Shindaiwa crank seal replacement.



## boltonranger (Jun 25, 2019)

I have an echo powered mantis tiller that I’m having trouble with. 
Circa 1988, 21cc - sv4b engine

I replaced the coil a couple years ago and just cleaned the carb last week. 
But it ran poorly..

It will start, and idle, but it hunts when you give it more gas.
The hotter the engine the more erratic it is. So without any further looking, I bought a pair of seals.

I haven’t torn it down again yet; does anyone know if I can replace the seals without splitting the case?

If so, is there any special care I need to take getting them in? I’ve not done a seal replacement before. 

Thanks.


----------



## boltonranger (Jun 26, 2019)

Bump?


----------



## m21bmr (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't think the Echo 21.2 cc engines require splitting the case. I believe both seals can be done with just removing the flywheel on the starter side of the engine and the clutch on the output side.


----------

